# Red eyed Pigeon



## ltlcntrygrl01 (May 31, 2001)

Did I read some where in here that red/orange eyed pigeons are rare? 
I know Screech's are grey. 

Also is it still laying season? This particular Red eyed pigeon is still preparing her nest. Or do they keep adding twigs for there own reason? 

Curious!
ltlcntrygrl


----------



## cataclsm (Jun 2, 2001)

No red eyes are not rare in pigeons.

Laying season can go from late spring into late fall depending on your temperature, if your in an area that gets real hot during the summer then your birds might stop laying for a time until cools down a bit.


------------------
Malystryx Lofts
http://www.malystryx.com


----------



## ltlcntrygrl01 (May 31, 2001)

Ok Thanks! 
Ltlcntrygrl


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

I have a roller hen named Flag, she has 1 black eye, and 1 orange eye.









------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

cool. greaser the pigeon i found had 2 black eyes

------------------
luke


----------



## ltlcntrygrl01 (May 31, 2001)

Well, Screech's are just Grey! I thought that she looked pretty with her bright eyes! She was on our balcony gathering twigs for her nest. 
Ltlcntrygrl


----------

